# Exhibition Helper Wanted for 3 days in Melbourne



## rubatek (Mar 21, 2015)

Exhibition Helper Wanted for 3 days in Melbourne

Date: April 10-12th
Venue: Melbourne Convention Center
Event: Fitness & Health Expo

Requirement: English as mother language, good at communication and presentation.

Task: work in our exhibition booth during the show period for 3 days. We produce sport products.

Compensation: negotiable (for 3 days)


----------

